# 4 Port Dust Collection Manifold



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I posted this in the Projects section but thought it might be better received here.

I built this for my BenchTop Tools. Works great with an autoswitch that turns on the Vac when ever one of the tools is turned on.


----------

